# Orange blossom perfume bottle



## Robinf (Apr 18, 2020)

Has any one seen one of these. Can anyone tell me a little about it


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 19, 2020)

Do you have a picture? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Robinf (Apr 20, 2020)

bottlehunt! said:


> Do you have a picture? Welcome to the forum.


Yes i attached 2


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Maybe an old florida souvenir. Can you get a clearer picture of the label?


----------



## Robinf (Apr 20, 2020)

Your right its a florida souvenir. I would like more information. Approximately what year it was made.  It was my mothers she passed feb.of this yr. I remember it was in her jewelry box for years.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Self adhesive labels where invented by Avery in the 1930s. It is just a guess but by the label it looks about the same time. Questions i have would be is orange blossom the brand? If not the label is refered to as a desciptive label. If orange blossom is the brand then the label could be a combination brand/descriptive/grade label. Problem is some labels were made to look vintage. It could be a hard one to figure out.


----------



## Robinf (Apr 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Self adhesive labels where invented by Avery in the 1930s. It is just a guess but by the label it looks about the same time. Questions i have would be is orange blossom the brand? If not the label is refered to as a desciptive label. If orange blossom is the brand then the label could be a combination brand/descriptive/grade label. Problem is some labels were made to look vintage. It could be a hard one to figure out.


----------



## Robinf (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you for this information


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

one more thing we should look at is the bottom of the bottle. Manufacturers marks, their appearance, and date code...that is if the glasshouse used a date code. Any embossing of any type on the bottom or heel? If so it could more specifically date your moms old bottle.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Who doesn't love a good old fashioned mystery!


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 21, 2020)

Murat is the brand, Orange Blossom is the fragrance name.  I believe Murat is town in France.  
There is a listing for a Murat perfume bottle on eBay. Try this link; 









						VINTAGE AND RARE REVE D' AZUR MURAT PERFUME BOTTLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE AND RARE REVE D' AZUR MURAT PERFUME BOTTLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

There are murat hotels as well as murat point ( a peninsula)in florida. Probably named after Charles Louis Napoleon Archille Murat.


----------

